# Bambino Plus internal parts list needed



## BobCole (5 mo ago)

I need to replace some* internal* parts. I called Braville, and they will only sell them if I give them the part numbers. However, I cannot find a parts list or schematic of the Bambino plus. Any suggestions on where I can find this? I've looked on some sites that do provide this information but none have the Bambino Plus.


----------



## BobCole (5 mo ago)

The company referred me to (link removed:Mod) to try to find the parts numbers, but the Bambino Plus is not on there.


----------

